# What actually changes when you switch to sport mode?



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Just wondering especially suspension-wise if anything ACTUALLY changes when switched into Sport mode on the knob? Mainly wondering this because at some point I'd consider upgrading to coilovers for flatter cornering and to get rid of some body roll. I'm coming to an Atlas from a CX-9 Grand Touring with 20's, and they do handle nicely. The Atlas soaks up the bumps and mutes them better, but even in Sport mode has a little too much body roll. I'm just wondering if I would lose any functionality if switching to coilovers?

Thanks,

SB


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sport mode has zero effect on the suspension.


----------



## Jasonckneese (Dec 7, 2012)

Fairly certain it only has an impact on the transmission, possibly the steering (though not certain). The is no impact on the suspension.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s steering and transmission. If you go to custom settings you can see what individual settings you can put in sport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

And sport mode in the trans does not persist no matter what setting you keep it in. It always reverts to normal Drive mode when you change gears or restart the vehicle. This has something to do with fuel economy as D mode is more efficient and what they based their FE rating on.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Trans shift map. Steering. Cruise. HVAC.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

According to the “2018 Atlas Introduction Self Study Document” I found posted somewhere

Driving Modes
The driving mode selection capability is only available on All-Wheel Drive Atlas vehicles.
This allows the customer to switch between:
• Snow
• On-Road
• Off-Road
• Custom Off-Road

Each of these modes has different engine, transmission, steering, and ACC settings.

On-Road Setting
The On-Road setting is the default driving mode. When the On-Road setting is selected, the driver can choose any of the following modes using the infotainment system:
• Eco Mode - a low consumption mode, affecting the HVAC and ACC systems. This mode is not available when towing.
• Normal Mode - Balanced settings for everyday driving
• Sport Mode - Reduces power steering assist and puts the ACC system into sport mode. Engine response is more direct and transmission shift points are changed.
• Custom Mode - Allows you to select the following settings:
–– Steering - Normal or Sport
–– Drive System - Normal, Sport or Eco
–– ACC - Normal, Sport or Eco
–– Climate Control - Normal or Eco

Snow Setting
• Activates the 4Motion AWD system to provide better acceleration on icy or snow covered roads and to improves lane holding when cornering
• The ACC function is restricted
• The Sport selector lever position will not function in this mode
• The Snow Mode presets cannot be changed:
–– Steering - Sport
–– Drive System - Snow
–– ACC - Eco
–– Climate Control - Normal

Off-Road Setting

The Off-Road Setting is used when driving on loose surfaces off of normal pavement.
• Provides greater acceleration sensitivity.
• Gears are held to assist with engine braking
• The Hill Start Assist and Hill Descent Control are active
• Sport Mode cannot be activated in Off road Mode
• The Off-Road Settings cannot be changed:
–– Steering: Normal
–– Drive System: Off road
–– ACC: Normal
–– AWD: Off road
–– Hill Hold Assist: ON
–– Hill Descent Control: ON
–– Park Assist: ON
–– Climate Control: Normal
Custom Off-Road Setting

• Allows customization of the Off road Mode settings through the Infotainment System:
–– Steering: Normal or Sport
–– Drive System: Normal or Sport
–– ACC: Normal, Sport or Eco
–– AWD: Normal or Off road
–– Hill Hold Assist: ON or OFF
–– Hill Descent Control: ON or OFF
–– Park Assist: ON or OFF
–– Climate Control: Normal or Eco
–– Reset: Returns all above settings to the default settings


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I drive sport almost exclusively. In wisconsin I switch to snow when there is snow on the road, NOT all winter. I really think the "normal" mode is anemic.

So no difference with the differential with the settings?


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

to bring up an old thread from a new owner, i found that pushing the button down lets me switch to a sport mode. but i barely know what that does (except for the post above), however i can pull the gear shift lever into drive, and pull it back a second time to go into some other S or sport mode that holds onto a gear longer and revs higher. so is this two whole different settings? pushing the button down into sport mode seems like nothing changes. maybe there is two - one for transmission/shifting points and rpms, and one for the sport changes listed above.

iam a little disapointed that you have to go into the car menu and set things like traction control and such.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

CrossSportGrue said:


> to bring up an old thread from a new owner, i found that pushing the button down lets me switch to a sport mode. but i barely know what that does (except for the post above), however i can pull the gear shift lever into drive, and pull it back a second time to go into some other S or sport mode that holds onto a gear longer and revs higher. so is this two whole different settings? pushing the button down into sport mode seems like nothing changes. maybe there is two - one for transmission/shifting points and rpms, and one for the sport changes listed above.
> 
> iam a little disapointed that you have to go into the car menu and set things like traction control and such.


Pressing the button puts it into sport mode as described above in post #7. Also mentioned above, even if you leave it in sport, when you shut the car off the setting might stay listed as sport but the transmission side of the tuning will revert back to regular drive mode - you will see the "S" in the cluster change to "D". All other minor things that sport mode does will stay in effect, minus the one that makes the biggest difference.

Each time you restart the car you will need to pull the gear selector back to engage S mode for the transmission. I believe it all reverts back for fuel economy reasons. Annoying and confusing.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

thanks. then on top of that you have settings in the menu ha! i just read somewhere that you can do a custom off road mode and limit or turn off traction control (asr) i'll have to look at what i can all change in custom off road. haven't done that yet.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I thought his was all covered above? Pulling the shift lever back just changes the trans shift point to hold a bit more/wind out a bit more. Sport "drive mode" using the dial on the console sets the steering and ACC differently as well as gives you the sport shift map.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

mtbsteve said:


> Pressing the button puts it into sport mode as described above in post #7. Also mentioned above, even if you leave it in sport, when you shut the car off the setting might stay listed as sport but the transmission side of the tuning will revert back to regular drive mode - you will see the "S" in the cluster change to "D". All other minor things that sport mode does will stay in effect, minus the one that makes the biggest difference.
> 
> Each time you restart the car you will need to pull the gear selector back to engage S mode for the transmission. I believe it all reverts back for fuel economy reasons. Annoying and confusing.


I don't think that's the case. I usually leave mine in Sport mode (center button of transmission mode dial) and it stays there after a restart. The gear selector that is in the dash, will show whatever changes were last made. So you can start up in sport mode, then when you move the gear selector/shifter, it will show that (D, R, N, etc). If you were to change modes while driving, then that readout would show that setting because it was the last one made. The top left of the infotainment screen shows what the overall mode is set to. The "Sport" or "S" mode on the gear selector just allows you to change gears manually. I can tell the difference in shift points between Normal and Sport modes, so I know the trans is staying in the mode that I last left it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My 2018 does not retain sport trans mode after a restart. It always reverts to "D". The rest of the sport mode settings (steering etc.) persist but you have to bump the trans lever back to get back to "full sport mode" every time you start it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> My 2018 does not retain sport trans mode after a restart. It always reverts to "D". The rest of the sport mode settings (steering etc.) persist but you have to bump the trans lever back to get back to "full sport mode" every time you start it.


Same with my 2018.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think there is some confusion here - sport mode is retained as you would see it on the infotainment screen but your trans mode will show "D" on the dash after every start up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The gear or transmission whether you select Sport or Eco will default back to D and this is referenced in the manual. This behavior was exhibited in my 2019 Tiguan and the 2019 Atlas. The drive personalization will show on the MIB with the last setting you are in which controls other functions like your lights, steering, ACC behavior, but not the transmission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Yes, no matter what you do or what mode you leave it in, the TRANSMISSION mode will ALWAYS revert back to D. The steering and A/C modes will stay as set but NOT the transmission mode. This is almost certainly because that is the "normal mode" that VW used for the fuel economy numbers and so they have to always default back to it.


----------

